# E Collar training guide?



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good videos for training with an E collar? I am thinking about using an E collar to work on recall and also to work on jumping on visitors. I don't want to use it though until I am 100% confident I am using it correctly. I am looking at the Dogtra 1900 NCP version. The dogtra website recommends this but I can't find any reviews on it... Just Right!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Total E-collar Conditioning with Mike Lardy.

You can find it at Cabela's, Gander Mountain, or on-line at DogsAfield, Gundog Supply, or on Mike Lardy's website.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would suggest that you investigate other more positive ways of training your dog. Here's a link to Ian Dunbar's website that should provide you with a wealth of information:

Sirius Dog Training

I have a 3.5 year old golden who has never jumped on people and I mean never and has near perfect recall that I can walk off leash and he returns. I 
have trained exclusively in a positive manner. 

There are other positive trainers out there but Ian came to mind first.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Does that cover E collars outside the hunting realm?


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

rhondas said:


> I would suggest that you investigate other more positive ways of training your dog. Here's a link to Ian Dunbar's website that should provide you with a wealth of information:
> 
> Sirius Dog Training
> 
> ...


I have tried several different methods for jumping and he doesn't get it. Maybe because we don't get visitor that often. He seems to get uncontrollably excited and doesn't realize what he is doing is wrong.

Everything that I've read about E collars is that they aren't bad as long as you use them correctly.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would not use an E-Collar for obedience under any circumstances.
I have dog who is trained through Utility and have only used positive training methods. We start showing in the summer. He has Excellent Level Rally Titles in two venues and a couple of championships. 

I know folks who have gone through SH without using E-Collars. I personally would never use an E-Collar under any circumstances. I however, I can understand it being used beyond the JH level and this is based on what friend did when training their dogs who have their MH.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I should ask. How old is your dog??


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

ghuss37 said:


> Does anyone know of any good videos for training with an E collar?


Your dog should be at least six months old if you're going to use an Ecollar. The video from Robin Macfarlane gets pretty good reviews. She uses low level stim. I've put an article on this forum on how I teach the recall but I don't have a video of it. Whatever you do, avoid the video from Leerburg, it's horrible. 

You can find the article here. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/94724-teaching-recall-ecollar.html This is an edited version. PM me if you want the link to the full article. 




ghuss37 said:


> I am thinking about using an E collar to work on recall


The Ecollar is an excellent tool for this. 




ghuss37 said:


> and also to work on jumping on visitors.


You may find that if you use my method to train the recall and the sit, that the jumping−up stops by itself. 



ghuss37 said:


> I am looking at the Dogtra 1900 NCP version.


This is an excellent Ecollar.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

rhondas said:


> I should ask. How old is your dog??


7 mo, but prob 8 mo by the time I would receive the E collar and feel comfortable using it for recall.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ghuss37 said:


> Does that cover E collars outside the hunting realm?


E-collar conditioning is done with the basic obedience commands. The dog must first be taught and thoroughly understand the command and only then is transitioned to the E-collar for reinforcement.

There aren't really any shortcuts for obedience. You have to teach the dog what is expected before you can demand compliance and that takes time and repetition.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Check out the free manual from Pat Nolan. He does also have a video, but you could start by downloading his manual and if iterested, consider his video.

Free Thirty Page Obedience Training Manual | Retriever Training for Gun Dogs and Competition


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> E-collar conditioning is done with the basic obedience commands. The dog must first be taught and thoroughly understand the command and only then is transitioned to the E-collar for reinforcement.


That's one way of doing it and probably the most common way. But it's not the only way. My method teaches the behavior with the Ecollar so there's no "transition" necessary. 




Swampcollie said:


> There aren't really any shortcuts for obedience. You have to teach the dog what is expected before you can demand compliance and that takes time and repetition.


I think this could be considered a "shortcut." Learning basic OB goes much faster with an Ecollar. Here's an edited example of how this is done. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/94724-teaching-recall-ecollar.html


----------



## Cabot (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as it is used correctly and at the lowest stimulation to get your dogs attention, it can be very effective. I was hesitant to use one our Golden, but other methods had failed and i was at my wits end. It should be used with positive reiforcement. I have the sport dog 400s, it comes with a training video.


----------



## greg (Apr 22, 2011)

The ecollar is agreat tool for teaching recall... 
dogtra or tritronics seem to be the standard of the industry for these.
the important thing with training with an ecollar is that the dog is "conditioned".. that is it knows why it is in trouble and how to get out of trouble.
the collars come with good instructions.
it is a great training tool, but not a cure-all... you gotta have a plan... dont use it indiscriminately. 
my dog trains almost every day and when she is training she has the collar on.. she gets nicked maybe once a month... maybe..


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Also
Tritronics DVD it will show you the proper steps in obedience to collar conditioning. It is a useful tool used correctly and can save your dog's life and or keep him out of trouble. You can probably just google it. It's not expensive. I believe the Dogtra collar comes with video,mine did but I have the 3500 2 dog. Might check their site and see what's in the box. Tritonics video is better.


----------

